# HMS Thetis and the Thetis Clip.



## graysonlad (Feb 3, 2009)

1st June was the anniversary of the tragic loss of HMS Thetis in 1939.
Apart from the Memorial at Maes Hyfryd, the only other tangible item with direct connection to Thetis was the Thetis Clip. This clip, I understand, was fitted to all British subs as a standard safety feature to the inner doors of torpedo tubes to prevent them being open fully when the bow cap was also open. The device remained in use for many years.
Over the years I have gathered details on Thetis but have never managed to obtain any pictures of this clip actually in use on a sub. Can anyone point me in the right direction to where I might get some pictures.
Thanks. graysonlad.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

One here https://janmeecham.wordpress.com/2016/09/24/the-thetis-submarine-disaster/


----------



## davidtalbot (Jul 3, 2017)

*Thetis Clip description and photo*

Here is a good description of the Thetis incident which includes a picture of the Thetis Clip
https://janmeecham.wordpress.com/2016/09/24/the-thetis-submarine-disaster/
I have also followed the Thetis disaster very closely for many years
David
Ex-RN


----------



## davidtalbot (Jul 3, 2017)

*Another Thetis revelation*

Not sure if this is true, I am not impressed by the Daily Mail. My feeling is that the rescue ships just dithered and procrastinated.

Here is the Daily Mail link

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-sailors-die-avoid-damaging-stricken-sub.html


----------

